# Hiring a coder



## Troy210 (May 27, 2019)

Hiya fellas..

I have an idea for a program that I'd like to create. It would be primarily working with Amazon API, and Google API. 

What are some good questions to ask a programmer, to make sure they are legit?


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 27, 2019)

Hopefully they'd ask for a lot more information than what you just gave.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 28, 2019)

Boring legal stuff like "its my IP even if you code for me"


----------



## JovHinner123 (Jun 17, 2019)

Ask them what they plan to do—if it's a bunch of stuff you don't understand, they are probably legit. LOL.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 19, 2019)

The purpose of the program
UI Design requirements
Technical Requirements/Features
Rough completion date
Documentation required?
The features you want use from Amazon API and Google API
Sounds like a web development project to me as Amazon API is primarily a Web based API while Google API has variety that can be incorporated in other programming language.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 19, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> The purpose of the program
> UI Design requirements
> Technical Requirements/Features
> Rough completion date
> ...


This, broadly, a design document:








						Why Writing Software Design Documents Matters
					

This guide discusses software design documents and their effect on development. It will help you learn how to write effective software design documents through a series of helpful examples.




					www.toptal.com
				




Easy to turn into a contract too to minimize your risk.  Your expectations (feature creep) nor the programmer's work should go outside of the scope of the design document.

Make sure to include language of who owns the software upon completion.  If its wholly owned by you, it's going to cost more to create than letting the programmer own it, use it, and resell it at their leisure.

Make sure you have enough verifiable information about the programmer to get a settlement in court if they renege on the contract.


Seeing all of this documentation, a freelance programmer can decide if the project is suitable for them or not.


----------

